# Substrate Supports - when should you use them?



## jaHko (26 Feb 2016)

Hi everyone, I recently started a Journal for my first planted tank and am just about finished with my hardscape.

I've read that some people use substrate supports to prevent slopes from 'collapsing'. When is it necessary to use these - hose steep must a slopes be before using these? Or is it simply preference ?

Current setup:







Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisey (26 Feb 2016)

I'm guessing you would benefit from supports if you want to maintain those slopes long term. Just don't buy the expensive stuff that The Green Machine sells, its just plastic. I'm guessing it might not be so easy to get in Dubai, but lawn edging does exactly the same job, just cut to size, something like this:

https://www.ukgardenproducts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=821

If you want to see them in use, have a look at some of TGM's videos, they obviously push their use pretty hard in those videos as they want you to spend lots of money on their plastic, but it lets you see how they use them.


----------



## ian_m (26 Feb 2016)

I used flattened out plastic from a plastic 4litre milk container. Cut the bottle to provide plastic rectangles and used a heat gun (for paint stripping) to gently soften the plastic so it forms flat sheets. Eventually got rid of my dividers, separating sand and substrate, as the substrate behind the divider slowly kept slumping and overflowing the dividers. Maybe I had the substrate too steep behind the dividers ?


----------



## zozo (26 Feb 2016)

Those cheap black Polyethylene flower pots



i guess are available all over the planet in all kinds of sizes..  Easily cut with sciccors or knife. They work like a charme and also available perforated version, so plants can help to keep them in place with their roots or non perforated to prevent plants from rooting where they shouldn't..


----------



## jaHko (27 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the input guys - I am using 6mm clear polycarbonate sheets but I like the idea of the PE flower pots - a lot cheaper. 
I guess the only way to learn how/ where to use these is by trial an error. 
silly question - should I push them all the way down to the tank bottom or just to the bottom of the soil level?


Sent from Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (27 Feb 2016)

Look at the making of videos from the green machine by James Findley.. He's UK's alledged introducer of those plastic sheet substrate supports in this hobby and elaborates on how to use them in the scape he's building in the video. It might give you ideas about how and where to use them. It did for me..  
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheGreenMachineLtd


----------



## jaHko (2 Mar 2016)

TGM vids are good but man do they love to blow their own horn!


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Mar 2016)

lol i nearly bought those TGM supports recently as well! 

 I'm gonna visit B&Q to try and get some plastic I can cut with scissors. At the very worst, i'll cut up a plastic stationery folder and use that


----------



## Wisey (2 Mar 2016)

jaHko said:


> TGM vids are good but man do they love to blow their own horn!



Haha, I know, I find they are better watched muted with your own music on, the voice over gets really tedious! "World famous Aqauscaper James Findlay, blah blah blah".  Yawn


----------



## Wisey (2 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> lol i nearly bought those TGM supports recently as well!
> 
> I'm gonna visit B&Q to try and get some plastic I can cut with scissors. At the very worst, i'll cut up a plastic stationery folder and use that



I found the lawn edging at B&Q was expensive and came in ridiculous lengths, like 25 metres or something like that. I bought this, its still huge, but will last a lifetime!

https://www.ukgardenproducts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=821

Cuts easily with kitchen scissors and you can flatten out the ripples if needs be.


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> I found the lawn edging at B&Q was expensive and came in ridiculous lengths, like 25 metres or something like that. I bought this, its still huge, but will last a lifetime!
> 
> https://www.ukgardenproducts.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=821
> 
> Cuts easily with kitchen scissors and you can flatten out the ripples if needs be.



good shout, i definitely don't want to be paying more than £10 on some plastic!


----------



## Wisey (2 Mar 2016)

I'm not sure what I paid in postage now, but not a great deal I don't think, was still much better value than B&Q.


----------

